# Problema manifest vmware-workstation 7.1

## stifler83

Ciao a tutti volevo sapere se avevate idea riguardo al seguente errore perchè non capisco per quale motivo non mi ricrea il manifest:

```
ebuild --force vmware-workstation-7.1.3.324285.ebuild manifest

 * Please download VMware-Workstation-7.1.3-324285.x86_64.bundle

 * from http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/

 * and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles

!!! Fetch failed for VMware-Workstation-7.1.3-324285.i386.bundle, can't update Manifest
```

Questo è il file in distfile:

```
-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 316M 28 mar 23.14 VMware-Workstation-7.1.3-324285.x86_64.bundle
```

----------

## Onip

a naso (e soprattutto leggendo il messaggio) direi che quell'ebuild ha una restrizione sul fetch dei sorgenti. La soluzione, come viene detto, è scaricarsi il file a mano (vai sul sito e bla bla bla) e piazzarlo nella tua DISTDIR, che di default è /usr/portage/distfiles/.

----------

## k01

c'è qualcosa che non va perchè l'ebuild cerca la versione per i386 e invece suggerisce di scaricare quella per x86_64. potresti provare a sistemare l'ebuild oppure a scaricare anche quella versione e vedere se qualcosa si risolve

----------

## Onip

quando si fa il manifest di un ebuild vengono ricalcolati (o comunque controllati) anche gli hash delle altre versioni\architetture. quindi niente di strano secondo me.

----------

